# Security Breach at Edmonton Airport



## The_Falcon (17 Jan 2014)

Surprised no one else has posted about this, since there have been numerous stories about it.  Basically, for those who don't know, security screeners in Edmonton took a live pipe bomb off a person, tried giving it back to them (cause they didn't know it was a pipe bomb), allowed the person to board their flight, and then 4 DAYS later the RCMP was notified.

http://www.torontosun.com/2014/01/17/airport-security-what-a-joke



> If the issue wasn’t so serious, it would read like a Monty Python script on airport security.
> 
> Last Sept. 20, Skylar Murphy, then 18, passed through Edmonton airport security on his way to boarding a flight to Mexico, where he was going on vacation with his family.
> 
> ...



What people don't realize is unlike our Southern Neighbours, CATSA screeners are contracted out to third party security (ie the lowest bidder).  If I were in charge many heads would roll, and Garda (the company CATSA hired) would lose their contract.  There are NO EXCUSES for this lapse, none.


----------



## dale622 (18 Jan 2014)

HA HA HA HA! It may be a lapse in security but it's still pretty funny. Heaven forbid I take nail clippers and more than 50ml of shampoo on my carry on. That is taken away on sight. However they find a pipe bomb and try to give it back! HA HA HA HA!

I have accidentally taken "bad" items through Edmonton airport as well. Made it through to Yellowknife with a full naptha bottle for my MSR stove in my pack and no one said boo. However if they actually swab my bag for chemicals or explosives it comes up with a cocktail of residue from past exercises. I then spend 10 min explaining what I do.


----------



## The_Falcon (18 Jan 2014)

bananaman said:
			
		

> HA HA HA HA! It may be a lapse in security but it's still pretty funny. Heaven forbid I take nail clippers and more than 50ml of shampoo on my carry on. That is taken away on sight. However they find a pipe bomb and try to give it back! HA HA HA HA!
> 
> I have accidentally taken "bad" items through Edmonton airport as well. Made it through to Yellowknife with a full naptha bottle for my MSR stove in my pack and no one said boo. However if they actually swab my bag for chemicals or explosives it comes up with a cocktail of residue from past exercises. I then spend 10 min explaining what I do.



I don't think it's funny at all.  Had the person in question, taken the device with them on the plane and it went off, either deliberately or accidently it would have killed hundreds of people.  And it also shows despite the millions spent on upgrading security, and the hassle that people go through when travelling, that the people "protecting" us are incompetent retards. No this is is not funny at all.  The Transport Minister and Minister of Safety need to get their s**t together and severly discipline those whose job it is to not let this happen.  I hope that "guard" and their immediate supervisors are getting canned if not already done so, and GARDA got heavily fined.


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Jan 2014)

I'm more pissed off that the parties involved weren't fired for the incompetent bastards they were.   Not to mention the Transport Canada inspectors that work there too.  Were they sleeping on the job?  Those that work the airport l moonlight at are always testing the security.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (18 Jan 2014)

It's embarrassing but ever so Canadian at the same time.  Generally I find us to be very complacent when it comes to security and DND is no better in this regard.


----------

